# Colitis



## LochendAve (May 9, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with Colitis since this problem started in January, am now taking Asacol - 6 pills a day. Have lost weight and am looking for tips on what foods I can have that won't aggravate and also to help gain weight.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Some people recommend low carb or no carbssee www.scdiet.org http://www.healthandage.com/html/res/com/C...eColitiscc.html Everyone's different. I don't have wheat or diary due to intolerances diagnosed before my UC. I get by OK using Heather Van Vorus' eating plan for IBS. You can search for it on this site, sorry, can't remember the link.I've been keeping a food diary which helps a lot. I'd say you should go low carb, avoid raw veg (cooked & mashed are better)& salads, fatty stuff, sugar, salt (if on pred'), caffeine, alcohol & junk foods.Good luck


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Forgot to say...there's a colitis/crohns forum here & a long thread about foods & diet.


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

I had my gallbladder out in 2000, D since then...ONLY a high fat Atkins low carb diet works/I have too much bile in my system, eating fat lessens the amount of bile in my system and stops pain. I will be going through diagnostic tests very soon to confirm. I may go on questran, but may not continue it...I can control the D with fibers and fat...I have lost over 20 pounds since the surgery - started Atkins in 1998 and continue the diet to maintain what weight I have left. I have identified all foods that promote D/irritation - stimulate bile production. They are : Processed proteins, milk (yogurt is okay), spicy foods, coffee, citric acid, pepper, caffeine, sugars, starches, chocolate or alcohol, cinnamon, garlic, curry and ginger. What do I eat? Fresh lc veggies, all proteins and tons tons of real healthy fats (no trans or hydrog). Everyone is different, please consider this diet, you will NOT gain weight, you may lose weight - I control D with several things, questran may help also - don't know yet.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi nsmithIf a person has colitis then fats usually irritate the intestine quite badly. Yeah, the healthy ones are better such as fish oils & flaxseed. Yesterday I had some really greay chicken & this a.m was running to the loo, no diarreah but having to 'go' several times during an hour. Most colitis diets do say avoid fatty foods.I agree with your list of 'no'go' foods! Altho' I love it I have an intolerance to garlic plus wheat & dairy! Love spices but they hate me!


----------



## LochendAve (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the tips on what to avoid eating. Never been on a diet before but looks like I'm going to have to try now. Never thought about keeping a food diary, this is all new to me since February.I'll try these links you gave me Jupiter and hope I'll find more info.


----------



## IBSBECCA (May 14, 2002)

Ive had IBS colitis symptoms ALL my life, and i now discovered that a Gluten Free diet helps me as long as i dont eat too much carbs,,,,, my condition was genetic whatever it is, and i kinda rather be on the Atkins diet rather than the Gluten free, but, i'm finding some great carbo free brown rice pasta and breads as well..


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiHow can you have a carbo' free pasta & bread unless they're made of nuts...I'm intrigued. Can you tell me what they are & where to get them from?


----------

